# Record Red Drum



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

I was reading the July edition of SaltWater Sportsman and there was an article about a guy from VA catching a record red drum. ANyone know about this? Is he on P&S?


----------



## Fox Watersports (Jul 17, 2005)

*I think it was based on length/girth formula*

..and that the fish was never actually "weighed". There's a picture of it floating around somewhere, and from the picture, having seen both Elvin and David's fish in person, it wasn't a 90 lber.....


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

ya i have read and seen this but nope dont think he is on here,,,, really if i remember right this was like his first time going there and fishing and even his first drum trip,, go figure.


----------



## Blloyd (Oct 26, 2004)

Went out with my brother in law (who has just bought the charter boat he used to run  ) and he was telling me that some guy hooked it out near the Cell. Heard that a guy on another boat actually pulled it out the water for the guy - just hearsay?


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Will do some digging*

I will post particulars of the article and if I can get my scanner working, I will post the pic. If I remember it was a big one.

Jeff


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

I think you guys are talking about the one caught on the south end of Ocracoke this spring.
Here's a link to the fishing report and picture from the Tradewinds website. I don't know if it's a record or not, but it's a monster in my book.

http://www.fishtradewinds.com/archive/20050405.shtml


----------



## dickyboy77 (Dec 30, 2002)

*i was there*

i caught my citation drum that same day about 3 hours before he did. it didn't look 90+ lbs. but looks could fool ya. the picture makes it look alot bigger. mine was 48' and over 50lbs, bottomed out my scale.
db77


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Was not even close they totaly misreported that fish it was a nice fish but if you do the same formula on David Duell's sp Fish his would weigh in @ 114#'s... Not even close but real good hype... JAM


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

*90 pounder!!!!!!!!!?????????????*

ive caught numerous 50 -55 inchers of tybee beaches and there not even 50 pounds. been fishin for reds for 30 years a 50 incher wieghs roughly 35 -45 pounds depending on girth.the state record is is just over 47 pounds. a 80-90 pound red would be somewhere in the neighborhood of 70 plus INCHES....!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

clinder said:


> ive caught numerous 50 -55 inchers of tybee beaches and there not even 50 pounds. been fishin for reds for 30 years a 50 incher wieghs roughly 35 -45 pounds depending on girth.the state record is is just over 47 pounds. a 80-90 pound red would be somewhere in the neighborhood of 70 plus INCHES....!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 David Duel's fish was 58and a half fork length and 38 in girth....

I've seen a couple over 70,and have caught fish over 60,from back in the day you could keep them,and NONE of them were over 56" fork length..


----------



## cobiadude (Apr 23, 2004)

58.5 length and 38 in girth do the whole formula and you get appx.105.6 pounds.after they get so long they get real fat


----------



## cobiadude (Apr 23, 2004)

clinder said:


> ive caught numerous 50 -55 inchers of tybee beaches and there not even 50 pounds. been fishin for reds for 30 years a 50 incher wieghs roughly 35 -45 pounds depending on girth.the state record is is just over 47 pounds. a 80-90 pound red would be somewhere in the neighborhood of 70 plus INCHES....!!!!!!!!!!!!!


you dont understand how this fish grows and youve fished for them for 30+ years wow.after they reach about 45 inches they start to grow in girth


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

*cobia dude*

show me a 105 pound "58 inch" long red drum and ill kiss your ass.damn right ive fished for them for 30 years understand the migratory habits of sexually mature adult red drum spawning habits feeding habits and i catch 50-60 inch reds ever year during the spawning season and there no where near 100 pounds maybe 40 pounds 45 pounds depending on girth and a healthy 60 inch red would be 50-55pounds. check your math because its wrong. if you have to use an equation to figure out how much a fish would weigh then you either dont catch many of them or you might just want to try using a good old fashion certified set of scales i think you will find that there a little more accurrate than some equation. happy fishin though not tryin to be an ass but im not full of shit. i spent most of my life on a 2000 acre salt water wildlife refuge in the lowcountry of south caroline and ive managed to see a few reds in my life. a 90-105 red that was 58 inches or less would be a freak of nature.....100 plus pound red= 70 inches. 45-55 pound red 50-60inches.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

clinder said:


> show me a 105 pound "58 inch" long red drum and ill kiss your ass.damn right ive fished for them for 30 years understand the migratory habits of sexually mature adult red drum spawning habits feeding habits and i catch 50-60 inch reds ever year during the spawning season and there no where near 100 pounds maybe 40 pounds 45 pounds depending on girth and a healthy 60 inch red would be 50-55pounds. check your math because its wrong. if you have to use an equation to figure out how much a fish would weigh then you either dont catch many of them or you might just want to try using a good old fashion certified set of scales i think you will find that there a little more accurrate than some equation. happy fishin though not tryin to be an ass but im not full of shit. i spent most of my life on a 2000 acre salt water wildlife refuge in the lowcountry of south caroline and ive managed to see a few reds in my life. a 90-105 red that was 58 inches or less would be a freak of nature.....100 plus pound red= 70 inches. 45-55 pound red 50-60inches.


 Evidently the habits of SC fish are different,they must be on a "lowcabdiet" or something,cause David Dual caught the world record here in Avon,and those were the measurments.. The mount of that one is in Frank and Frans in Avon.. Also the fish that Elvin Hooper caught,also a world record is in Rodanthe Pier.. *Niether fish is 60",and both are in the IGFA record book...* 

I caught and wieghted my first red drum back in 76 when they were legal to keep the fish was 41" forklength and wieght was 35lb...It was wieght on Va Beach pier scale.. I have the skin mount here at the house and checked the length just to make sure.. Caught my fair share of red drum as well,but as I said above,either ya'll got a broken scale or skinny fish down there????


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Perhaps water temps have something to do with the size of the fish. Perhaps the cooler the water is, the hardier they need to be. Liken it to bigger deer up north as opposed to the smaller ones down in the south.

(I think I just openned up another can of worms.)


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

i fish now from tybee island georgia a 50 inch red here will weigh 40 -50 pounds the biggist ive seen here was 55 inches but no were near 100 pounds not even close. but i guess that doent mean there couldnt be a 55-58 inch red that weighed 100 pounds. either way i hope we all catch one. happy fishin guys hook a big one. ill be sure to post some picts this fall of some 45-55 inchers with wieght included (approx45pounds.) and maybe i ll get lucky and catch a 100 pounder.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

deuel's fish was less than an inch shy of 60 inches and 94 pounds.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Chad Hoover caught a 61 incher at the shoals off Fisherman's Island, Eastern Shore, VA from a kayak. Who knows, might have been a world record but you can't keep them. He also lost his camera during the fight which was pretty hairy.


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

Caught Myself said:


> Chad Hoover caught a 61 incher at the shoals off Fisherman's Island, Eastern Shore, VA from a kayak. Who knows, might have been a world record but you can't keep them. He also lost his camera during the fight which was pretty hairy.




Chad'll tell ya he almost lost a hell of a lot more than that! LOL.

Inverted kayak fishing is the new rage on ESVA.

As he tells it,he was catching them 45-50" on half a crab and decided to throw a whole one on, and caught this beast. But yes, after he got righted and realised the fish was still on, he landed a 61" redfish. No weights tho, as you're a little bit from any cert scales there.

He did get his camera and wallet back--his dry bag washed up on Ft. Story four days later, but the memory stick was fried.


----------

